# Superannuation from Australia



## WarWolf (May 23, 2016)

Are they are any Australians living in the USA that have gone through the transfer of their Australian superannuation in a lump sum to the USA (upon retirement age in Australia). If so, can you share what the USA tax implications of this lump sum payment were?


----------

